# Lo avete un



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Angolino segreto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Angolino segreto?


In che senso?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Nel senso che vuoi tu, ce l’hai si o no?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2020)

Ma segreto al coniuge?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Segreto perché solo vostro.


----------

